# They finally found the (they think) of the exhaust smell the car in the morning



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

The charge air tube was disconnected from the throttle body, so they replaced it under warranty. 

Not sure of how it was disconnected but drove fine-no turbo loss??


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

A couple people have had this problem as I remember. I keep checking mine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

smkn600ctd said:


> The charge air tube was disconnected from the throttle body, so they replaced it under warranty.
> 
> Not sure of how it was disconnected but drove fine-no turbo loss??


Did this fix the problem?


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

It's wasn't stinky in the car this am!!!

Its also hasn't run this well in a long time. Mpg and tq are back!


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

I had my charge pipe pop loose, however, you knew something was wrong. It sounded awful, had no power and clogged my dpf (90 grams lol).

Also, I occasionally get that same raw exhaust smell in the AM using remote start. I can't always replicate it either. Haven't really dug into it. I thought someone here found the manifold wasn't lined up right ? Although then I imagine it would always smell..


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Well...it stunk like all [email protected] today. 

So either it broke again....or something. What is the true cause of this???


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

smkn600ctd said:


> Well...it stunk like all [email protected] today.
> 
> So either it broke again....or something. What is the true cause of this???


Open the hood and see if you can see any disconnected hoses. This almost makes me think the hose simply wasn't secured properly.


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Dropped it back off at the dealer today. 

They gave me newer Cruze LS as a loaner....no where close to being a comparable to the Diesel in ride, noise, and braking, not to mention power. 

It doesn't even have cruise control lol


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a completely different diesel in my Holden Cruze and I notice a smell like you mention when the DPF is self cleaning. When it does this the idle RPM is 100 higher. It could be the extra heat and burning soot you can smell.


----------

